# Key West Report



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Me, wife, OffshoreRN and some friends headed down to Marathon for a week of Lobstering and Diving. We new to this Lobstering thing but for having no clue and being beginers I think we did ok. We did alot of diving on the reefs which is awsome to see. We had a big sea cow come up to the back yard where we had the boat docked at. Got a few pics before he headed back out. It was a great trip and just 1 week was not long enough.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!! Looks like you all did good.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

You just had to put the pick of them on the grill didnt you :hungry

Looks like you guys did pretty good for beginners.


----------



## bigpopper (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like alot of fun. Hard to beat some fresh lobster tail:hungry. Hope to hit the keys myself oneday! Great fishin to ya'll!


----------

